# Carriage Clock Stops When In Upright Position



## watch.mechanical (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and have been very interested in mechanical watches for a long time. I do know the working of the watches/clocks and can understand the language but not an expert in fixing this (i am hoping to become one)

I got a desk clock (mini carriage clock). This is mechanical and has Canham written in the face.

The mechanism runs fine and keeps good time when laid down flat but in upright position it stops working (in some 5-10 ticks) .

Can someone point me please towards possible things so that I can try fixing it ? I am not a watch expert but had a fair chance of meddling with them with crude tools.

The mechanism is marked 'Foreign' and has balance wheel and the escape wheel on jewels.

There are two jewel pallets. The mechanism looks clean (not in a dusty environment or greasy)

The watch keeps good time when running flat. The ticks are even, healthy and loud. The mechanism does not stop. The only issue is in its natural upright position it stops (almost quite immediately). The feeling is as though the power in the escape wheel suddenly exponentially decreases until the balance struggles to tick and finally stops in approx. 5-10 ticks (sometimes in less than 10 ticks).

thanking you in advance.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Need to check for wear somewhere in the drive train - - in simple terms, an "axle" has worn down or has worn the hole in which it runs to an oval rather than round shape, and this is enough to allow the train to be slightly out when the clock is upright, which in turn stops the clock. (OR! maybe one of the jewels has fallen out?, same effect) When it's lying on it's back, the parts can find their own centre - - what happens face down? if it stops face down, I'd check all the pinions, shafts and holes in the front plate first. Simplest fault is loose front or back plate.

2c worth - may not be worth the cyberspace it's written on!

But it's what I would try to check first, others may have other thoughts


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Could be a worn balance staff, if it has a platform escapement (on the top of the movement)

the clock would work when the escapement is vertical (clock lying down) but would stop as soon as the clock is upright (escapement horizontal)


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Is the balance lower endstone in place?


----------

